# New car



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So we started out with a 2009 ford focus and I thought it was a great car, reflect condition and looked great. My partner comes home last weekend in a Subaru impreza wrx the 2005 model! Now I can't drive it! 2 litre turbo engine and it feels like a plane taking off when it accelerates.

Apparently and this is coming from the man thing that sold my little ford focus, the more power and all wheel drive is more appropriate for the weather conditions in our country. Hmmm yeah ok mr! Personally I found the ford was great to drive in the snow!

What is everyone's opinions on men and cars? Is it just typical or has he lost the plot? Haha


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Every man I know has an obsession with cars... and personally I don't get it. When we're driving my mom points at a random car and my brother will tell her exactly what brand it is, when it came out, how fast it can go, and mpg. Just by looking at the freaking car


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Saab it's the same in my house only it's the baby pointing and my partner saying everything he knows about the car! And he wonders why I don't travel without headphones


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Is it weird that I don't have that problem?
I've only had one guy mate who was car obsessed.. Most of the car obsessed people in amongst my friends are girls


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol I used to be in a big group of friends and the girls were always going on and on about this car that they liked and the guys were always on about another one and arguing about why their choices were better then there was me wandering about with a dog and telling them all they focus on cars too much when there's a hill behind them that they should be determined to walk to the top of haha! Although I was brought up to enjoy my life and spend all my time in fresh air haha!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

My guy has a '06 Vibe, (so mine by default!) and we're thinking our next car will be a Subaru. Mine guy is pretty practical when it comes to cars, I think the only requirement is a hatchback? (so that there is more cubic feet of storage), and a ball hitch. I'll be sad the day the vibe goes, and would love another, but apparently soon after 06 the engine manufacturer (Toyota?) cancelled their contract, so now the moters aren't as good.

I don't know about Scotland weather (windy?), but Wisconsin gets heavy snow, and it lasts for a long time. I may have grown up in a truck, but I love our Vibe. <3


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Scotland is pretty much 4 seasons in one day. very cold in the winter and still cold but not as cold in the summer. wind and rain seem to be the favourable climate at the moment. we did have a few weeks that it snowed. much to my distaste as I don't know if many people have tried to push a pram(buggy) in snow but its pretty difficult even with a husky pulling the front for me.

the Subaru seems to be ok actually. still miss the focus for fuel cost reasons and comfort lol cant get out of the Subaru seats (so uncomfortable) it was always my dream car, that exact model but not the colour lol I always wanted a Subaru blue one, not silver. apparently im not allowed to make my own seat cover either haha! if I could the full interior would be yellow haha!

I still think he has lost the plot though.

what is a vibe? iv never heard of them before.
haha yours by default? meaning you share it with your guy?
Toyota as I have heard stopped making engines because of a clash with other manufacturers and lost their contract with many vehicle builders. its a shame really because they were very reliable.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

never mind I googled the vibe. that's actually a nice car! Pontiac as well. impressed! I would hold onto that for as long as possible haha theres a nice GTR version that looks really smart! I want one haha


----------

